# VB timer



## Feldy2002 (12. Februar 2002)

Hi Leute !!!

Hab gestern erst angefangen, VB zu lernen !!! 

hab da mal 2 Fragen an euch !!

1. Wo finde ich Gut beschriebene tutorials zu VB ??

2. Ich möchte gern in VB einen Timer programmieren, so das ich wenn ich in nem Textfeld ne Zeit eingeb, un dann auf dem danebenstehenden Button auf 'GO' klick, die Zeit von der angegeben Zeit auf 0 zurückläuft !!  ALso wenn ich z.B. 30:00 eingeb, möchte ich es so machen, das die Zeit auf 0 zurückläuft !!!

Danke für eure Hilfe !!!

mfg   Feldy


----------



## Dario Linsky (12. Februar 2002)

zu 1.:
http://www.aboutvb.de
http://www.vbwelt.de
http://www.basicpro.de
http://www.vbforum.de
http://msdn.microsoft.com

zu 2.:
stell einen timer auf 1000 millisekunden intervall ein, und aktivier den bei einem klick auf den button. in jedem onTimer-event von dem timer ziehst du von der aktuellen zahl einfach was ab.

regards


----------



## Johannes Postler (12. Februar 2002)

2:
in dem timer könnte stehen:

Private Sub Timer1()
Text1 = cint(text1) - 1
If Text1 = 0 then
MsgBox(" Belibiger Text! ")
End If
End Sub

cu tirolausserfern


----------



## Feldy2002 (12. Februar 2002)

Hi !!

Danke !!!!

Sorry, aber da ich gestern erst angefangen hab zu lernen, versteh ich nicht so ganz was du meinst !!!

Also ich muss nen Timer setzten und dann das Interval auf '1000' setzten, soviel weiß ich auch noch grad !! aber dann bin ich auch schon am ende!!  
Bitte helft mir nochmal !!!

DANKE !!!!

mfg  Feldy


----------



## Dario Linsky (12. Februar 2002)

hab zwar gerade kein vb hier, aber probiers mal damit:

Private Sub Timer1_Timer()
Dim timeleft as String
Dim newtime as Double

If Val(timeleft) > 0 Then
timeleft = Text1.Text
newtime = Val(timeleft) - 1
Text1.Text = Str(newtime)
Else
MsgBox "irgendeine meldung"
End If

End Sub

damit kannst du eine zahl (z.b. 3600, 60, etc.) auf 0 runterzaehlen lassen... bei zeitangaben (1:00, ...) muesstest du entweder die doppelpunkte als trennzeichen benutzen und die zahlen getrennt pruefen.


----------



## Feldy2002 (12. Februar 2002)

Danke für die viel Hilfe !!
Aber leider weiß ich immer noch nicht richtig bescheid !!

Bitte helf mir nochmal !!
Könnt ihr mir bitte ma genau beschreiben was ich da machen muss ??
Wär echt so geil von euch !!!

Danke schon mal im Vorraus !!!!

mfg   Feldy


----------



## Johannes Postler (13. Februar 2002)

also du machst einen Timer, setzt das Intervall auf 1000( 1000 Millisekunden = 1 sek.). Jetzt machst du einen doppelklick auf den Timer, dann kommst du ins Codefenster:

Private Sub Timer1_timer()

If start = true then
    If timeleft > 0 Then 
    timeleft = Text1.Text 
    newtime = timeleft - 1 
    Text1.Text = newtime 
    Else 
    MsgBox "irgendeine meldung" 
    End If
End If 
End Sub

Jetzt machst du einen Button:

Private Sub Command1_click()
start = true
End Sub

Du bist jetzt im Codefenster. Links oben siehst du ein Dropdown-menu, bei dem im Moment "Command1" ausgewählt ist. Dort wählst du jetzt "Allgemein" (wenn du die engl. Version hast General) aus.
Dort schreibst du :

Dim timeleft as double 
Dim newtime as double
Dim start as Boolean

Ich habe es zwar nicht ausprobiert, aber so müsste es funktionieren.

cu Tirolausserfern


----------



## spirit (7. November 2004)

Hallo

Du hast gestern erst gelernt VB zu proggen. Na dann bist du hier genau richtig
Meine Wissenslücken konnte ich bei Tutorials.de erfolgreich schliessen.

Schau mal wieder rein, es lohnt sich ;-)


Viel Spass


----------



## spirit (7. November 2004)

Hallo

Was mir gerade auffällt...Eine Zeit die vorwärts läuft bleibt doch "proggy" dieselbe die vorwärtsläuft, Oder


----------



## spirit (7. November 2004)

sorry, ich meinte natürlich die Zeit rückwärts läuft bleibt die gleiche díe vorwärts läuft


----------



## Johannes Postler (7. November 2004)

Ääähh, schau mal auf das Datum des letztens Posts. Fällt dir was auf?
Er kann mittlerweile schon 2 Jahre programmieren...


----------



## JoKne (7. November 2004)

Nur wenn er dabei geblieben ist ;-)


----------



## Shakie (7. November 2004)

Wie wärs wie fragen ihn/sie einfach? Also Feldy2002, wie gut kannst du mittlerweile VB programmieren?


----------



## Johannes Postler (7. November 2004)

Mittlerweile ist er/sie sicher schon Berater von Bill Gates   ^^


----------



## spirit (9. November 2004)

Hätte ja sein können dass er /sie das Problem heute noch hat ;-)


----------

